# good lord its quiet in here.



## ssdriver27 (Aug 5, 2008)

deader then a door nail in here. what gives??

~Guy


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ebs & flows. Quite a few new members though...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Summertime cruising instead of writing about it I would suppose.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

What would you recommend as the best spark plugs?...what intake will give me the most Horsepower?...Is synthetic oil necessary?...will I hurt my car if I use 87 octane?...how cum the guy in a 1976 Chevette with a blower on his small block Chevy beat my Goat???...
Bill


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Might want to either do a search or start a new thread for the spark plug question.
People who can help may not find it under this thread.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

ssdriver27 said:


> deader then a door nail in here. what gives??
> 
> ~Guy


Shhh......I'm trying to get some sleep.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

This is why I go to ls1gto and rarely come to this site. There is always something new over there.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

socal gto said:


> This is why I go to ls1gto and rarely come to this site. There is always something new over there.


Ya – more going on over their, sometimes too much. There is also a decent amount of unnecessary attitude and meanness that I get enough of in the real world. I tend to just stay in my region when I am over their and it is cool. This forum is the one I first joined and I will always stay in-touch; call me sentimental, or just mental…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Call me Semi-Mental right? :cheers 

I'm over at both also, like PDQ said, Stay in your region section, and you shouldnt get lost over there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya – more going on over their, sometimes too much. There is also a decent amount of unnecessary attitude and meanness that I get enough of in the real world. I tend to just stay in my region when I am over their and it is cool. This forum is the one I first joined and I will always stay in-touch; call me sentimental, or just mental…


:agree Too much drama over there. I used to spend alot of time on that site, but now I skeem through every-so-often to check out any new car projects.


----------

